# FreeBSD on IBM ThinkPad Power Series 820



## balanga (Oct 24, 2019)

After rummaging about in my loft I came across an old IBM ThinkPad Power Series 820. 

Does anyone know if any version of FreeBSD ever worked on one of these?


----------

